# post you're homeade cages/cage modification pics here!



## neubii18 (Aug 4, 2010)

i'm looking for some ideas on enclosures,so i thought i post here to see some stuff that other people have done.i'm looking for stuff like robc's plexi glass lids,and stuff creative like that.thanks,and i'm looking forward to seeing some cool cages!


----------



## WARPIG (Aug 4, 2010)

These I made last yr.













PIG-


----------



## neubii18 (Aug 4, 2010)

Those are sweet!nice job!


----------



## Stopdroproll (Aug 4, 2010)

Those look really pro.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow! very pro!! I was thinking i should try my hand at that. but i think i need better tools to cut plexi.:? could have lowes do it but thats no fun..


----------



## Anubis77 (Aug 5, 2010)

WARPIG said:


> These I made last yr.


I noticed that I have the same hinges and latches as on your cages. Seen them on others' custom stuff too. I randomly ordered them and they ended up perfect for the DIY stuff I was trying for. The plexiglass I used was far too thin and my custom cages ended up warping with my first project though. 

What do you attach the hinges/latches with?


----------



## farrisbaharom (Aug 5, 2010)

*some of mine*

WIP enclosure for P ornata juvie








P murinus juvie








Avicularia, Psalmoepoeus, Poecilotheria slings


----------



## WARPIG (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks guys-

farrisbaharom, if you feed crickets, you should change that mesh to metal mesh, I have had MANY of the enclosures I keep T's in get munched by crickets, and I have changed most to metal. Crix can and will eat through plastic mesh

Anubis, I use a liquid solvent to attach any plexi to plexi. If you buy some, get a small bottle/can, the stuff goes a LONNNG way.

PIG-


----------



## farrisbaharom (Aug 5, 2010)

i do feed crickets, but none are loose - i tong feed my T's.
have swapped most of them out to a thicker material.

thanks for the heads-up, though warpig.


----------



## tjmi2000 (Aug 5, 2010)

"Anubis, I use a liquid solvent to attach any plexi to plexi. If you buy some, get a small bottle/can, the stuff goes a LONNNG way."


Hey Warpig,
Would you mind giving an example or two of brands you have used that you prefer?


----------



## WARPIG (Aug 5, 2010)

tjmi2000;1714413
Hey Warpig said:
			
		

> I use Acrylic adhesive SC-125 by Caseway Industrial. I'm sure you can find something locally. I bought a can about 1 quart, TOO MUCH. Its also sold in small bottles, buy small if your only going to make a few enclosures (less than 20 or so).
> 
> GL.
> 
> PIG-


----------



## neubii18 (Aug 5, 2010)

farrisbaharom said:


> WIP enclosure for P ornata juvie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what are these called and where can i get them?!lol!i really like those.


----------



## farrisbaharom (Aug 6, 2010)

*Ace Hardware is where i go*



asn1234 said:


> what are these called and where can i get them?!lol!i really like those.


i dunno if you'll find them there though - i'm in Malaysia and so far only ONE branch has them.

the one with the handle is a weird japanese branded one - no name that i can decipher LOL

the clear small ones are called Pushpot 900s - they have a push-snap lid on them.

the rest is a drill, hole cutter, mesh and hot glue and job's a good 'un!


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 6, 2010)

I have 15 custom enclosures. Just look up Enclosure Creations. I have a whole series. mostly terrestrial but my two latest are arboreals (#14 and #15). That may give you added ideas. I also posted them with somewhat like a tutorial in my youtube channel for some of them.
And I have only one I threw together and that one is for my Maraca comunial project.


----------



## farrisbaharom (Aug 6, 2010)

*i'm a fan ha ha*



TalonAWD said:


> I have 15 custom enclosures. Just look up Enclosure Creations. I have a whole series. mostly terrestrial but my two latest are arboreals (#14 and #15). That may give you added ideas. I also posted them with somewhat like a tutorial in my youtube channel for some of them.
> And I have only one I threw together and that one is for my Maraca comunial project.


keep 'em coming - it's one of the reasons i started a club night at my house every Saturday night - Sunday morning just to make enclosures.

p/s - WARPIG
the SECOND i find a good plexi supplier you'll get a PM for your designs!


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Aug 6, 2010)

WARPIG said:


> These I made last yr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are awesome, PIG! Did you piece each side together? I would love to have enclosures like that, but fear that I would not do a good job. I envy you!


----------



## Anubis77 (Aug 6, 2010)

WARPIG said:


> Thanks guys-
> 
> farrisbaharom, if you feed crickets, you should change that mesh to metal mesh, I have had MANY of the enclosures I keep T's in get munched by crickets, and I have changed most to metal. Crix can and will eat through plastic mesh
> 
> ...


Thanks. I was attaching them with silicone, which doesn't end up looking too great.


----------



## Struckanerve (Aug 7, 2010)

Here is some tanks that i modified. For the tree logs i just used pvc piping. The backgrounds are right stuff foam, I also used that foam to make fake rocks.  So i could stick the fake leaves and flowers in them. The bottom picture i made a piece for the top of the tank.  I cut holes in the foam to allow the light to come threw. The light is just for display purposes i do not keep them on!


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ten gallon and some plexi*

Thought id do a space saver/cheap one for you guys. I just finished this today. plexi cost 26 bucks for a 24" x48" sheet of the mid grade stuff. you could do 2 ten gallon tanks. Tanks are 12 bucks each at walmart. Silicone is dirt cheap 8$=more than enough. I am going to buy those round screens and do a plexi lid soon. I was thinking about turning it on its side to have the hatch at the front for terrestrials. Great for smaller aboreals this way. but i do have some terrestrials in there.


----------

